
What’s the allure of a fruit designed to repel? - MrJagil
https://aeon.co/essays/what-kind-of-masochists-want-to-burn-their-mouths-off
======
derekp7
My take on it is simple. When you get that "bite" from a chili pepper, you
know that no damage is being actually done to you, so that moderates one's
normal reaction to pain (no real need to run away from the pain if there is no
actual damage). However a deeper part of the brain also registers the pain as
negative, and as a self defense, causes the release of endorphins to
counteract the pain (the evolutionary purpose of which would be to allow you
to more effectively escape the current danger that is causing the pain). Our
modern brains interpret the endorphin rush as pleasure. Therefore, we seek out
hot peppers.

~~~
frikk
Certainly -- your point is basically the final paragraph of the article.

------
amyjess
I always assumed it was like a runner's high. As someone who enjoys both
eating spicy foods and running in circles until I'm exhausted, both activities
inspire similar feelings in me.

I'd be curious if the same feelings are found in the BDSM community. I know
that there are some asexual submissives in the community; they're into it
because they enjoy being tied up and/or feeling pain, but it's not a sexual
thing to them. It's just fun.

------
dsr_
Chilies evolved; they haven't been designed. Recently they are being bred and
hybridized for specific properties, but that is no more (or less) designing
than Chihuahuas and Dalmatians.

------
watson
It took me a while to figure out the article wasn't about a REPL... I was
really curious as to know the answer though ;)

------
lmm
Is the implication that regular masochism is not benign intended?

